# Home Made Wax



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good evening people of detailing world. 

Resently I seen a lot of people creating 'home brews' of waxes. I wouldn't mind having a go to be honest, but I'm indeed of some guidnce please. I.e. what ingredients, how to 'brew'... Etc.

Any help I would appreciate!

Joe


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

There's the dodo kit mate, comes all ready to go I believe.
Unsure on separate ingredients though....someone else may be able to advise


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd say all the information you need to start are on these pages - quite a few homebrew threads now - and of course have a look a rubbishboys original thread, you'll get a lot of help from that.

Good luck & post up here how you get on :thumb:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

In all honesty its much better to experiment as you will go trough what i have done at min.

I created a few dud ones and now ive got a workable wax and the pleasure i got from knowing its something ive worked towards is great. 

Good luck with it all :thumb:

Edit - If your really stuck for a starting point PM me and i'll find one of my workable waxes. 

I think the reason people dont share more advanced ingredients lists arethat they have spent a lot of time and its tailored to their needs. A lot of the fun is fine tuning it to your preference.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

The Dodo kit appears to be a simple, mix together result in wax, a bit of fun but I would imagine the OP is referring to developing their own wax. As Bouncer says there are a few people who have done it and many suggestions of combinations but normally the real details start to dissappear from the threads as the authors think they've got something commercial which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> The Dodo kit appears to be a simple, mix together result in wax, a bit of fun but I would imagine the OP is referring to developing their own wax. As Bouncer says there are a few people who have done it and many suggestions of combinations but normally the real details start to dissappear from the threads as the authors think they've got something commercial which is a bit of a shame.


sure and i'd agree somewhat to that - what these threads will give you tho' is a very good intial understanding as to how to make a 'basic' homebrew wax - from there it's down to further detailed research of course depending how far you really want to take a homebrew wax ? . For me I had many self challenges and tick boxes and wasn't happy until my 22nd mix. At that point I stood back and ticked my boxes off. It's my many years background of project management & business anaylst that forced me to look outside of the box and do the why,where, how, when on each part of the product & research.

I had no intentions at that point of making a commercial product, I thought in my eyes the wax was good so that's when I started sending out samples for other people to test, it was really a case for me of ok it does what I think, how do other people see it ??.

The rest, thanks to Dodo Juice is ongoing awesome history :thumb:

However whilst coming into mix 17 onwards I had done a lot of research into advanced materials and even using trademarked products. which according to the trademark owner, have never been used in an automotive wax before - at that point I went quiet on those products and indeed they are not mentioned on my thread.

My point is, within all those threads I can tell you there are recipes that will give a good workable product. Further information is out there it's down to research & development & testing.

Wax products and ingredients move at a fast past, lot's of technology out there, it's making it work together.

Basic good carnauba waxes have been around for many decades - to produce something special you HAVE to put your chemist hat on & think outside the box and be different.

Ultimately it's all down to R&D


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ive got an idea of what ingredients are used, and a half basic understanding of how a paste wax is made as it seems alot of people on here have attempted it

however, as i personally prefer cream waxes, id like to have ago at making this, my confusion is that if wax goes hard when it cools, then how do you get it to keep its liquid form?

thank


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Tazz said:


> ive got an idea of what ingredients are used, and a half basic understanding of how a paste wax is made as it seems alot of people on here have attempted it
> 
> however, as i personally prefer cream waxes, id like to have ago at making this, my confusion is that if wax goes hard when it cools, then how do you get it to keep its liquid form?
> 
> thank


Its a fair bit harder to make a cream wax, you would need to add some kind of emulsifier into the mix and get the wax ingredients to mix with water, I had some sucess making cream waxes in my thread, (it didnt work as well as my normal paste waxes but did work to an extent)
really you would have to add some kind of synthetic sealant into the mix to achive any sort of durability as the wax content has to be quite low to keep the consistancy very soft.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

I would say the most basic recepie I mananged to get half decent results from would be this, I reccon this would be a decent starting point If anyone wants a go without having to buy lots of different ingredients:

50% low odour white spirit
20% coconut oil
10% bees wax
20% carnauba wax

Curing times can be speeded up by adding some naptha or IPA which has a much faster evaporation rate,
also adding different oils can change the finish, smoothness of application etc, they dont have to be exotic and expensive sunflower oil, massage oil etc can all be experimented with.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

When you look at the Zymol website, you'll see that they publish ingredient lists for their waxes, like for instance for Glasur. You might think, why can Zymol tell us exactly what ingredients they use, when people on a detailing forum won't?

Well, taking the Glasur ingredients as an example: Because there is no such thing as Montan Oil, or oil made from bananas. The Propolis that you can buy probably doesn't do the same thing as what they use. Of the 2 kinds of Cinnamon Oil, there is one that in its pure form might be too corrosive to have on car paint. And there are a few things more that I could say about these ingredients, that would give away some of my own wax making secrets.

You learn these things by doing your own research.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I suppose it depends on what someone wants to get out of a homebrew wax. It has cross my mind a few times to have a little play around but then I've got so many tubs and bottles already there seems little point for me.


----------



## carnadge1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Buy carnuba flakes, or have someone give you a " ready to go" wax


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to homebrew as ive got some good ideas, but what I want to know is what will water add to the wax and how is coloured wax achieved?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Dan3.2 said:


> I was thinking of trying to homebrew as ive got some good ideas, but what I want to know is what will water add to the wax and how is coloured wax achieved?


Here you go:
GIYF
http://bit.ly/U8LiAu


----------

